# Late Report Oct 3rd and 4th



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fished with Richard, his Daddy and Gary on Friday. For it to be 1 foot per forecast, it was a bit bumpy early. Even saw a waterspout. Figured they was done by now. Trolled and trolled and trolled out of Destin. Got several short strikes. Caught a nice little bull dolphin and a blackfin. Had a blue behind the spread and wouldn't eat. The 35 Everglades has got to be the sweetest outboard I have ever been on. Well laid out.Trip 300 Zukes gave it just the right amount of pep too. Exellent host and company.

Saturday, fished Bodacious with the regular crew. Started before I got there with Hal coming down the ramp at Palafox with an armload of Popeyes chicken and all the trimmings. He slips, and all over the dock it goes. There is a slight possibility alcohol was a contributing factor. Got out to where we wanted to go and put lines in. After Perry finished getting his fill of blackfins, we moved on. Jeremy was messing with the teaser reels and managed to pour his cup of dip remainders over his own head. That was gross...even to me. Hal forgot his sunglasses. Later that afternoon we managed a nice sail on 30# tackle. Congrats to Bo on that one. Felt good to grab a bill. Been a while. Day started out a bit bumpy wound up goregous. Back home by 2015. 

Both trips were a great time. My gratitude to both. Sorry, no pics....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Wade thanks for the post...sounds like it was quite interesting to say the least.....at first i was thinking cheese dip:doh then i realized what you were talking about....good job on the sail...


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

good job on the sail . yea those everglades are nice


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

You should have known when the Popeyes hit the deck it was an omen...


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report. We saw the waterspout out of Destin on Friday also. It was bumpy as hell. We took the little boat because the forcast was spose to be flat. Oh well, it did get nice, and we managed to shoot some nice fish also.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

I cant believe Hal spilt all of our chicken an then just kicked it all in the water!!!!.....Jeremy needs to learn how to spit in a bottle that was nasty an halarious at the same time!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

To quote Hal......

"<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>With weather as it was, we decided to head to some shallow water and give a try for fall a couple fall billfish. The decision was made to leave early Saturday and to fish 50s on the corners and all 30s with smaller lures on the riggers and shotgun so we made sure the small stuff was ready and Trip loaded the boat with peashooters instead of our usual artillery. In preparation for a great day of fishing, I decided to have a drinking meeting at the office Friday after work and then to head to Sake Cafe for sushi. Anyway, its a long story, but Saki was a bad choice and I got to pay for it Saturday.

Anyway, I got dropped off at the Marina late Friday night and on my way to the boat, I slipped on the ramp at Palafox and dropped $40 worth of Popeyes chicken and red beans. I saved the beer, but I wouldn't need it Saturday anyway. Perry was already asleep when I got on board and Trip followed an hour or so later after setting off the alarm at my house and waking up the wife and neighborhood. 

Sometime before daylight, Creech, Bo and Wade climbed on and set us off for the NE side of the nipple where we put lines in about 630. After a fairly uneventful beginning, we ran across a shrimp boat pulling nets and caught a couple blackfins and talked with Midnight Run on the radio. After an hour or two of boredom we started tinkering with the spread and killing time until about 1pm we got a bite on the long rigger and hooked a nice sized sailfish on a 30. Bo fought the sail for about 5 minutes while we cleared and got the tag ready. Trip wired the little fella and Wade tagged him cleanly. After removing the hook, we set him free and healthy with Bo's first sailfish on Bodacious and another few points for our club tournament.

The rest of the day was pretty uneventful and we called it a day an hour before sundown and kicked it 26kts back to Palafox. It was a good fall trip and while more fish would have been appreciated you have to love flipping channels on the sat tv and alternating btwn FSU and the Bama game while billfishing in sight of condos.

Good times! "

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature>________________________________________________________________________________________









www.topconstructioninc.net


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

You can tell I wasn't thinking clearly to have forgotten the highlight of the season.



I can't believe I don't have a picture of Creech with a puddle full of dip on his head. Shit.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gawd....I wish!!!!!


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

he failed to mention that when he was over at the house Sun.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hal...you remember my boudin???


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

lmao...too funny



Richard, thanks again for a great day on the water!



had an awesome time



and wade....the family thanks you very much for the mahi

Grilled it with a lime pepper butter and it was consumed at light speed


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You are certainly welcome Gary....


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

haha I cant believe we didnt get a picture of jeremy an that crap all over him.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go guys! Awesome job on the sailfish!

I'm not quite sure how the dip cup ended up on Jeremy's head, but stranger things have happened.

Dave


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *DISANTO (10/7/2008)*Way to go guys!
> 
> I'm not quite sure how the dip cup ended up on Jeremy's head, but stranger things have happened.
> 
> Dave


Never screw with teaser reels holding a spit cup!!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

that had to have been funny


----------



## "reel" spear-it (Oct 11, 2007)

Wade and Gary, " DADDY" and I also had a great time, I figured out why we only caught one wahoo on Sat..... We haven't yet mastered Wades dance.:bowdownThanksfor sharingyour knowledge.

Richard


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *"reel" spear-it (10/9/2008)*Wade and Gary, " DADDY" and I also had a great time, I figured out why we only caught one wahoo on Sat..... We haven't yet mastered Wades dance.:bowdownThanksfor sharingyour knowledge.
> 
> Richard


I believe "Daddy" could have done the dance. He was a Marine, after all.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

oh shit....threw up in ma mouth again :reallycrying


----------

